# اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

اليوم سوف ندرس الخيانة والغش .. اليوم سوف أعلمكم كيف تعبثون بالعواطف وتلعبون بالقلوب وتقتلون الناس باسم الحب .. والقتل هنا بلا دماء ولا سكين وإنما بطريقه فريده من نوعها وسوف نتعلمها جميعاً بعد الانتهاء من قراءة هذا الموضوع فما أجمل أن تظلم إنساناً تدعي أنك تحبه فتخدعه ، تكذب عليه ، تجعله يتعلق بك وأخيراً تنسحب من حياته راحلاً دون أدنى ذرة من الإحساس بهذا الإنسان !! 
لن أطيل في المقدمات وسوف أدخل بسرعة في الخطوات .. 

عزيزي يا شبه الإنسان ..​في البداية يجب أن تتعرف على ضحيتك بأي وسيلة اتصال متوفرة لديك سواء أكانت بالبريد أو بالهاتف أو من خلال الاختراع الشيطاني الجديد الذي يسمى (انترنت) فتصطنع الصدفة في التعرف عليه ويجب أن يكون من الجنس الآخر حتى توهمه بالحب ، تتكلم معه عن الوفاء والإخلاص ، تقول له أن الحب الصادق مفقود في هذا الزمن ولكنه موجود في قلبك أنت فقط .. تصف له مشاعرك الصادقه ، تخبره عن إحساسك المرهف ، تتكلم كثيراً عن نفسك .. تخبره بأنك طيب إلى درجة جعلت الكل يستغلك ، تقول له أنك تصدق ما يقال لك بسرعه لدرجة جعلت الكل يكذب عليك .. تتكلم عن صدقك وإخلاصك لكل الناس وتتحدث بحرقة عن غدر الجميع ونكرانهم لما فعلت من أجلهم !! 



هذه هي البداية ، تصف نفسك كثيراً وتزخرف صورتك بكل ما أوتيت من قوة وتستدر الشفقة وتصطنع الشوق وتتكلم كثيراً عن إحساسك بالحب وتقول بلهجة الواثق : أنك سوف تموت إذا رحل من حياتك !! 
في المقابل تلعب على الجانب الآخر لعبتك الخبيثة وتصف الإنسان هذا بما ليس فيه وتجعل منه أسطورة في التاريخ الإنساني فتخبره عن جماله الفائق وتتكلم عن صدقه وإخلاصه وإحساسه .. بكل كذب تقول له بأن الأخلاق ولدت حتى يتحلى بها هو وأن الجمال الروحي الذي يسكن داخله لم تعهده في إنسان قبله ولن تراه في إنسان بعده !! 

المرحلة الثانيه .. هي المرحلة الأكثر خطورة وهي التي تبدأ الحديث فيها عن الشوق الجنوني الذي لا تستطيع السيطرة عليه ، تتكلم فيها عن قلبك الذي لا يستطيع العيش يوماً واحداً دون سماع صوته .. تخبره فيها أن السماء تكاد أن تنطبق على الأرض عندما يغيب عن ناظريك .. وتخبره بكل جرأة عن شوقك المجنون لاحتضانه بين يديك وتغطيته بأهداب عينيك .. كيف لا ؟ وأنت حبيب القلب ونور العيون والشمس التي تنير العالم نهاراً والقمر الذي يشع نوراً في عتمات الليل ؟!؟!؟ 

المرحلة الثالثه​ أكثر أهمية وهي مرحلة تحديد المصير .. في هذه المرحلة تبدأ في الخوف من المستقبل وتتكلم كثيراً عن الفروقات الموجودة بينك وبينه .. تبدأ في تخويف الضحية من لحظة النهاية التي تسقط فيها الشمس ليحترق كل ما على الأرض !! 
في هذه الفترة تبدأ ضحيتك في البكاء وتتمسك بك أكثر وأكثر .. تقف بقوة لتقول لها بأنك غير مستعد للتنازل عنها مهما كان .. ستخبره بلهجة الفارس بأنك سوف تحارب الدنيا بأكملها من اجله .. تقول له بأن حياتك صارت مرهونة بين يديه ولذلك يموت الناس وتنتهي الحياة وتتوقف القلوب عن النبض ولا تتخلى أبداً أبداً عنه .. ستخبره عن الفروقات وتوضحها له توضيحاً دقيقاً لتقول له بأن كل هذه الفروقات ستختفي وتتلاشى أمام الحب الكبير الذي يسكن قلبك اتجاهه 

يصدق المسكين كل ما تقوله له .. يحبك حباً كبيراً يفوق حب أي شيء آخر في هذه الدنيا .. لا يتردد لحظة واحدة في التفريط بكل ما يملك من أجلك .. ربما يفرط في ماله أو أهله أو أخلاقه ومبادئه أو حتى عرضه فأنت تمثل له كل شيء في هذا الوجود وأنت الذي ستجعله يتنفس حبك إذا انتهى الهواء وأنت الذي ستبقى له إذا فقد أغلى ما يملك .. !! 
ختاماً 
تأتي إليه باكياً حزيناً ، تخبره عن الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بها ، تخبره عن العذاب الذي تلاقيه من أجله .. تحكي له عن الظروف والقدر وقسوة الحياة .. تخبره عن الفروقات الموجودة بينك وبينه .. تحاول أن تقنعه بالبعد .. وتقول له أنك لن تبتعد عنه فهو يسكن في قلبك بين أحشائك بين ناظرك .. 
تقول له أنك فعلت كل ما كان بمقدورك ، تخبره أنك حاربت كل الدنيا ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تغير من القدر شيئاً .. ستقول له أنها إرادة الله ومشيئته في خلقه .. تدعي بأن الأمل قد مات وأن اللحظات الجميلة قد انتهت .. تقول له : لابد أن تكون قوياً لأن الضعف ليس من صفات المؤمنين ، تقول له : لابد أن ترضى بقضاء الله وقدره والانصياع لمشيئته لأن الظروف أقوى من أن تقدر عليها أنت أو يقدر عليها هو .. 

تطلب منه أن لا ينساك لأنك لن تنساه ، تخبره أنك سوف تعود يوماً لتهنئه بعيد ميلاده أو تضع زهرة جميلة على صورته في يوم الحب .. ستؤكد له بأنك سوف تحتفظ بأسراره ولن تبوح بها لأحد .. ستقبله وتقول له بأنه الحب الأول والأخير .. ستقول له بأنه لولا الظروف والقدر لكان فعل المستحيل من أجلك .. تبكي أنت دموع التماسيح حتى يصدقك ويلتمس لك الأعذار بينما تتلذذ بسماع بكائه وتوسلاته وبعدها ترحل غير عابىء به فيتحطم قلبه ويموت الحب في داخله وتكون هذه هي النهاية !!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

اتغيرتى يا كاندى وبقيتى شريره صحيح الغربه بتغير هههههههههههههههه ........... فعلا" في قتل بدون سكين ولكنه اقوى وابشع وللاسف القانون لا يعاقب عليها .............ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجامد ده ووحشتينا .وربنا معاكى .:Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart::Throbbing_Heart:


----------



## missorang2006 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

*شكرر يا كاندي حبيبتي,,,
فعلا في ناس كتير بتعلق ناس وبترميها 
بعد ما تزهق و تمل
في ناس قلوبها حجر ,, الرب يبارك *


----------



## mrmr120 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

موضوع جامد ياكاندى 
بس احنا مش عايزين نتعلم كدة 
احنا عايزين نتعلم الصدق والاخلاص مش الكذب
والقتل بالحب
وفعلا ياكاندى فى ناس اتعلمت وعرفت تقتل كتير من الناس 
مرسى ياكاندى​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

ازيك يا دونا وحشتينى اوى اوى 

المفروض بعد كده تخافى منى ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حببتى على الرد​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

شكرااااااااا يا missorang2006

على الرد وربنا معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

ميرسى يا مرموره يا حببتى

وربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## kajo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

طب تعملى ايه لو بعد الكلام ده كله  الالشخص الخاين ده حب بجد

ايه العمل دلوقتى  الخطه فشلت مش كده 


طب تعملى ايه فى الى حبت واحد اوى وراحت تقوله صدها بطريقه بشعه جدا وماتت لحظتها



الموضوع حلو يا كاندى


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

فعلا موضوع جامد بس ربنا يسامحك قلبتي عليا المواجع 
علي العموم انا مستحيل اعمل كدة مع حد علشان انا اتعملت فيا ومرسي ليكي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



kajo قال:


> طب تعملى ايه لو بعد الكلام ده كله  الالشخص الخاين ده حب بجد
> 
> ايه العمل دلوقتى  الخطه فشلت مش كده
> 
> ...




الشخص الخاين ده حب مين

واللى حبت واحد وراحتله حسابه عند ربنا

شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



MarMar2004 قال:


> فعلا موضوع جامد بس ربنا يسامحك قلبتي عليا المواجع
> علي العموم انا مستحيل اعمل كدة مع حد علشان انا اتعملت فيا ومرسي ليكي علي الموضوع الجميل ده





الحياه مدرسه ولازم نتعلم

ونستفيد منها يا مرمر

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## thelast (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

موضوع جامد ومتعب نفسيا بس للاسف الشديد فعلا الحياه فيها اكتر من كده


----------



## *malk (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

الموضوع حلو فعلا يا كاندى

صعب اوى انك تحبى حد و تثقى فية و يطلع كداب فى الاخر

بالنسبة لى دة معناة موت بطئ


----------



## fullaty (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

موضوع جامد جداااااااااا

على فكره الناس مش محتاجه دروس يا كاندى دول اساتذه


احنا عايزين دروس نعرف مين اللى بيخونا مش نخون ازاى

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع  ​


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

بس دي افلام عربي يا رجل
تفتكر ان واحد عاقل اي حد يقوله كلمتين حلوين يسلم؟؟؟
المواقف بتبين المعادن


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



thelast قال:


> موضوع جامد ومتعب نفسيا بس للاسف الشديد فعلا الحياه فيها اكتر من كده




شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



keky قال:


> الموضوع حلو فعلا يا كاندى
> 
> صعب اوى انك تحبى حد و تثقى فية و يطلع كداب فى الاخر
> 
> بالنسبة لى دة معناة موت بطئ





فى ناس كتير كده

بس لازم ناخد درس من اللى بيحصل

شكرااااا ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> موضوع جامد جداااااااااا
> 
> على فكره الناس مش محتاجه دروس يا كاندى دول اساتذه
> 
> ...





ميرسى يا فيبى يا حببتى

انا بقول لازم نستفيد من اى تجربه

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## red_pansy (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*

*معاكى حق ياكاندى *
*بس معقول فى ناس بالسذاجه دى*
*وممكن تصدق الحب اللى عن طريق النت*
*طب ازاى صعب قوووووووووووووووى*
*بل مستحيل ..... بس هانقول ايه غير *
*ربنا يسامح الناس دى هما شياطين اكيد*
*موضوعك له اهميه خاصه بجد*
*ربنا يباركك ياقمرايه*​


----------



## jim_halim (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*


سلام و نعمة .. 

موضوع جميل جداً ... 

و يا ريت كلنا ناخد حذرنا من النوعية دي من البشر .. 

ربنا يكفينا شرهم 


​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



red_pansy قال:


> *معاكى حق ياكاندى *
> *بس معقول فى ناس بالسذاجه دى*
> *وممكن تصدق الحب اللى عن طريق النت*
> *طب ازاى صعب قوووووووووووووووى*
> ...





فعلا عندك حق

اشكرك على المشاركه لجميله

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب ..*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ..
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً ...
> 
> ...





امين

شكراااااااااااااا يا جيم

على مشاركتك

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

بسم ربنا يسوع



اليوم سوف ندرس الخيانة والغش .. اليوم سوف أعلمكم كيف تعبثون بالعواطف وتلعبون بالقلوب وتقتلون الناس باسم الحب .. والقتل هنا بلا دماء ولا سكين وإنما بطريقه فريده من نوعها وسوف نتعلمها جميعاً بعد الانتهاء من قراءة هذا الموضوع فما أجمل أن تظلم إنساناً تدعي أنك تحبه فتخدعه ، تكذب عليه ، تجعله يتعلق بك وأخيراً تنسحب من حياته راحلاً دون أدنى ذرة من الإحساس بهذا الإنسان !! 
لن أطيل في المقدمات وسوف أدخل بسرعة في الخطوات .. 



عزيزي يا شبه الإنسان .. 


في البداية يجب أن تتعرف على ضحيتك بأي وسيلة اتصال متوفرة لديك سواء أكانت بالبريد أو بالهاتف أو من خلال الاختراع الشيطاني الجديد الذي يسمى (انترنت) فتصطنع الصدفة في التعرف عليه ويجب أن يكون من الجنس الآخر حتى توهمه بالحب ، تتكلم معه عن الوفاء والإخلاص ، تقول له أن الحب الصادق مفقود في هذا الزمن ولكنه موجود في قلبك أنت فقط .. تصف له مشاعرك الصادقه ، تخبره عن إحساسك المرهف ، تتكلم كثيراً عن نفسك .. تخبره بأنك طيب إلى درجة جعلت الكل يستغلك ، تقول له أنك تصدق ما يقال لك بسرعه لدرجة جعلت الكل يكذب عليك .. تتكلم عن صدقك وإخلاصك لكل الناس وتتحدث بحرقة عن غدر الجميع ونكرانهم لما فعلت من أجلهم !! 


المرحلة الاولى..​
هذه هي البداية ، تصف نفسك كثيراً وتزخرف صورتك بكل ما أوتيت من قوة وتستدر الشفقة وتصطنع الشوق وتتكلم كثيراً عن إحساسك بالحب وتقول بلهجة الواثق : أنك سوف تموت إذا رحل من حياتك !! 
في المقابل تلعب على الجانب الآخر لعبتك الخبيثة وتصف الإنسان هذا بما ليس فيه وتجعل منه أسطورة في التاريخ الإنساني فتخبره عن جماله الفائق وتتكلم عن صدقه وإخلاصه وإحساسه .. بكل كذب تقول له بأن الأخلاق ولدت حتى يتحلى بها هو وأن الجمال الروحي الذي يسكن داخله لم تعهده في إنسان قبله ولن تراه في إنسان بعده !! 



المرحلة الثانيه ..

هي المرحلة الأكثر خطورة وهي التي تبدأ الحديث فيها عن الشوق الجنوني الذي لا تستطيع السيطرة عليه ، تتكلم فيها عن قلبك الذي لا يستطيع العيش يوماً واحداً دون سماع صوته .. تخبره فيها أن السماء تكاد أن تنطبق على الأرض عندما يغيب عن ناظريك .. وتخبره بكل جرأة عن شوقك المجنون لاحتضانه بين يديك وتغطيته بأهداب عينيك .. كيف لا ؟ وأنت حبيب القلب ونور العيون والشمس التي تنير العالم نهاراً والقمر الذي يشع نوراً في عتمات الليل ؟!؟!؟ 



المرحلة الثالثه


أكثر أهمية وهي مرحلة تحديد المصير .. في هذه المرحلة تبدأ في الخوف من المستقبل وتتكلم كثيراً عن الفروقات الموجودة بينك وبينه .. تبدأ في تخويف الضحية من لحظة النهاية التي تسقط فيها الشمس ليحترق كل ما على الأرض !! 
في هذه الفترة تبدأ ضحيتك في البكاء وتتمسك بك أكثر وأكثر .. تقف بقوة لتقول لها بأنك غير مستعد للتنازل عنها مهما كان .. ستخبره بلهجة الفارس بأنك سوف تحارب الدنيا بأكملها من اجله .. تقول له بأن حياتك صارت مرهونة بين يديه ولذلك يموت الناس وتنتهي الحياة وتتوقف القلوب عن النبض ولا تتخلى أبداً أبداً عنه .. ستخبره عن الفروقات وتوضحها له توضيحاً دقيقاً لتقول له بأن كل هذه الفروقات ستختفي وتتلاشى أمام الحب الكبير الذي يسكن قلبك اتجاهه 

يصدق المسكين كل ما تقوله له .. يحبك حباً كبيراً يفوق حب أي شيء آخر في هذه الدنيا .. لا يتردد لحظة واحدة في التفريط بكل ما يملك من أجلك .. ربما يفرط في ماله أو أهله أو أخلاقه ومبادئه أو حتى عرضه فأنت تمثل له كل شيء في هذا الوجود وأنت الذي ستجعله يتنفس حبك إذا انتهى الهواء وأنت الذي ستبقى له إذا فقد أغلى ما يملك .. !! 
ختاماً 
تأتي إليه باكياً حزيناً ، تخبره عن الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بها ، تخبره عن العذاب الذي تلاقيه من أجله .. تحكي له عن الظروف والقدر وقسوة الحياة .. تخبره عن الفروقات الموجودة بينك وبينه .. تحاول أن تقنعه بالبعد .. وتقول له أنك لن تبتعد عنه فهو يسكن في قلبك بين أحشائك بين ناظرك .. 
تقول له أنك فعلت كل ما كان بمقدورك ، تخبره أنك حاربت كل الدنيا ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تغير من القدر شيئاً .. ستقول له أنها إرادة الله ومشيئته في خلقه .. تدعي بأن الأمل قد مات وأن اللحظات الجميلة قد انتهت .. تقول له : لابد أن تكون قوياً لأن الضعف ليس من صفات المؤمنين ، تقول له : لابد أن ترضى بقضاء الله وقدره والانصياع لمشيئته لأن الظروف أقوى من أن تقدر عليها أنت أو يقدر عليها هو .. 

تطلب منه أن لا ينساك لأنك لن تنساه ، تخبره أنك سوف تعود يوماً لتهنئه بعيد ميلاده أو تضع زهرة جميلة على صورته في يوم الحب .. ستؤكد له بأنك سوف تحتفظ بأسراره ولن تبوح بها لأحد .. ستقبله وتقول له بأنه الحب الأول والأخير .. ستقول له بأنه لولا الظروف والقدر لكان فعل المستحيل من أجلك .. تبكي أنت دموع التماسيح حتى يصدقك ويلتمس لك الأعذار بينما تتلذذ بسماع بكائه وتوسلاته وبعدها ترحل غير عابىء به فيتحطم قلبه ويموت الحب في داخله وتكون هذه هي النهاية !!


دى حقيقه كتير اوى عاشوها وبتحصل كتير اوى 

++ منــــقول ++​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

بجد موضوع رائع
بس عنوانه يخض شوية
شكرا ياجميل​


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

*احلى حاجة جواااااز الصالونات واضح وصريح من البداية مش القصص الجمضانة دى ​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

آسفة بس شنو الهدف من الموضوع ؟


----------



## bnt elra3y (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

ياااااااااااااااه يامرمر فعلا الكلام ده صح اوى وحصل قدامى .. عارفة وانا بشوف موضوعك افتكرت الموقف بتفاصيله 
لا فعلا بجد كتير اوى بيحصل ده بس بتبق ضربة جامدة اوى فى القلب ومش بتتداوى بسرعة 
بجد ياشباب او يابنات الاسلوب ده وحش اوى لان صعب اوى نحطم قلب بيحب لان الحب ده حاجة جميلة مينفعش نهدها بالاسلوب ده 
كان ليا تعليق على كلامك يا انبا ونس :
صدقنى مش كل جوازات الصالونات بتنفع بالعكس صدقنى بجد فى كتييييييييييييييييير اوى منها فاشلين فشل زريع  .. لانهم مش بيكونو عارفين بعض فى ناس كتيرة اوى منهم بتقدر تصنع الدور كويس اوى عشان اللى قدامها ينبهر بيها ومتقدرش تكشفه غير بعد وقت طويل 
عارف لو نسبة جواز الصالونات ناجح بنسبة 50 % بردو نسبة الفشل فيها 50 %


----------



## bnt elra3y (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

ياااااااااااااااه يامرمر فعلا الكلام ده صح اوى وحصل قدامى .. عارفة وانا بشوف موضوعك افتكرت الموقف بتفاصيله 
لا فعلا بجد كتير اوى بيحصل ده بس بتبق ضربة جامدة اوى فى القلب ومش بتتداوى بسرعة 
بجد ياشباب او يابنات الاسلوب ده وحش اوى لان صعب اوى نحطم قلب بيحب لان الحب ده حاجة جميلة مينفعش نهدها بالاسلوب ده 
كان ليا تعليق على كلامك يا انبا ونس :
صدقنى مش كل جوازات الصالونات بتنفع بالعكس صدقنى بجد فى كتييييييييييييييييير اوى منها فاشلين فشل زريع  .. لانهم مش بيكونو عارفين بعض فى ناس كتيرة اوى منهم بتقدر تصنع الدور كويس اوى عشان اللى قدامها ينبهر بيها ومتقدرش تكشفه غير بعد وقت طويل 
عارف لو نسبة جواز الصالونات ناجح بنسبة 50 % بردو نسبة الفشل فيها 50 %


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مرمر

و انا مع كلام بنت الراعى فى كلامها بخصوص كلام الانبا ونس

فعلا جواز الصالونات فاااااااشل جدا جدا و مينفعش فى الزمن دة​


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

حقا موضوع اكثر من رائع 
مرمر
لانة يتكرر يوميا وهو يعتبر تنبية لكل فتاة تنخدع باسم الحب فى احلام وردية مع من لا يستحق
ومن هنا هدف الموضوع عاشقة دجلة
كما اقول الزواج لا يفشل بسبب حب او زواج صالونات وانما بسبب اختيار خاطىء 
لكل منهما وعدم تهيئتهم نفسيا لبناء حياة اسرية
ودمتى بكل ود


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع
> بس عنوانه يخض شوية
> شكرا ياجميل​



ميرسى لمرورك يا فيبى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *احلى حاجة جواااااز الصالونات واضح وصريح من البداية مش القصص الجمضانة دى ​*



لا أنا بصراحة متفقش معاكى خلاص فى موضوع جواز الصالونات ده 
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> آسفة بس شنو الهدف من الموضوع ؟



الموضوع يا عاشقة دجلة....
بيبين ويوضح ان الانسان اللى بيلعب بالمشاعر بيتعامل ازاى مع ضحيته 
وانا اتمنى ان كل البنات تقرى الموضوع 
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

شكرا لرأيك الجميل يابنت الراعى 
وميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

شكرا لرأيك الجميل ياروكى
وميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

شكرا لرأيك الجميل وليم 
وميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت
وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

بجد موضوع واقعي جدا لان في كتير من الناس بتتعامل كدة وبتحطم قلب الطرف التاي بكل هدؤء وبكل برود مرسي خالص ليكي يا مرمر ربنا يعوض تعبك وميوريكيش حاجة زي كدة ابدا 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمر ونورتى الموضوع
وأنتى طيبة يا جميل​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

كل ده شايلاه في قلبك وساكته يا مرمر؟


كلامك رقيق ورائع جدا


ولكن..هذه هي الدنيا.. كما يوجد تضحيه.. يوجد خيانه.

وعشان كده احر بنات كانت بتحب حب حقيقي كانوا ايام عبد الحليم حافظ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

حلو الموضوع دا بجد

ميرسى يا مرمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*

*موضوع رائع يامرموره 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا يامرمر
وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> كل ده شايلاه في قلبك وساكته يا مرمر؟
> 
> كلامك رقيق ورائع جدا



لا مش ساكتة طبعا مانا أتكلمت أهو :999:
ميرسى لكلامك انت الرائع يا محامى ربنا يبارك 
وشكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلو الموضوع دا بجد
> 
> ميرسى يا مرمر​



وميرسى لمرورك يافراشة ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليوم سوف نتعلم جميعاً كيف نحطم القلوب*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع رائع يامرموره
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا يامرمر
> وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*



وميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو ونورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------

